# some pic's .... to enjoy



## TheFishCatcher

i love this tank is a mixed serra tank, i have in it a manny, strawberry spilo,mac's,rhoms,unknown's and two small eigenmanni.


----------



## JeFFLo

thats a cool lookin set up you got there how big is that tank?


----------



## TheFishCatcher

pic two


----------



## TheFishCatcher

pic 3


----------



## TheFishCatcher

pic 4


----------



## TheFishCatcher

pic 5


----------



## TheFishCatcher

pic 6


----------



## JeFFLo

damn nice pics


----------



## Bigkrup444

Wow Ash!!! That is an amazing setup!!! truly awesome tank!!


----------



## TheFishCatcher

the before pic of this tank its a 180g


----------



## TheFishCatcher

another


----------



## TheFishCatcher

another


----------



## MikeH.

Do you clean that thing? If so how?
Nice setup


----------



## TheFishCatcher

thanks guys, i do clean the glass on this tank, very carefully


----------



## pinoy

very nice!


----------



## tecknik

What a setup!!!


----------



## mr_meanor

is that your personal tank? keeping a bunch of serras is hella cool!


----------



## serrasalmus_collector

That tank rocks







Maybe someday I can see you minature amazon stream... Great combination of fish... I am speachless....


----------



## Judazzz

OMFG, that's one bad-ass set-up you have there, Ash















Is it for sale?







j/k

Do you have some close-up shots of the inhabitants? And could you tell us some more about how this unusual/daring mix of inhabitants gets along?


----------



## Xenon

tell me more about that like spindly dark stuff in there....is that breeding stuff?


----------



## SiameseDream

AWesome :nod:


----------



## Genin

oh very nice Ash. That's cool that all those Serras are mixing together. Your decor is amazing. i want to see some up close pics of those inhabitants.

Joe


----------



## sccavee

Very nice setup.


----------



## traumatic

That's a cool setup, I'd love to come see it. Crazy mix of p's too.


----------



## MR HARLEY

Oh Yea finally Pics of the lengendary mixed Serra Tank I have been hearing so much about lately......

Looks great Ash....

















> I am speachless....


----------



## EMJAY

is that your personal tank?


----------



## ~SUNshine~

Wow tahts an awesome tank......


----------



## mantis

stunning...


----------



## oburi

VERY AWSOME...







. Can you get any pics of the mixed serras hanging out with each other that would be cool to see, the fish seem a bit blurred in the pics. GREAT tank setup though, looks like an amazon river..









Oburi


----------



## RhomZilla

BADASS!!!







Looks AL, naturAL!!


----------



## FuZZy

That is the nicest set up i have seen on a piranha tank. looks great ash


----------



## snoop1320

is that tank new?? cuz I've never seen it before....looks nice


----------



## Noble

GAH!!!!!!

TOTAL F'N OWNAGE!









NICE!


----------



## InIndiana

I just busted


----------



## FuZZy

InIndiana said:


> I just busted










Nasty


----------



## InIndiana

Your telling me those tanks did not arouse you


----------



## iNfecTion

Crazy awesome tank man looks real natural and cool bet your Ps are really happy.


----------



## Black-Phoenix

awsome Aquascapeing!


----------



## thePACK

nice touch..awesome setup


----------



## DiXoN

truly amazing
dixon


----------



## mattmatt123

is that a tank or the amazon i cant tell looks great i love it


----------



## ChosenOne22

any more?? maybe of other tanks


----------



## TheFishCatcher

thanks u all, i will post pic's of the fish in that tank. some time very soon.


----------



## akio525

sweet tank Ash.


----------



## BUBBA

Ash Very Cool Setup.
I need to Take some time to check out your Fish In Person Some day.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Wow now thats a tank!


----------



## TheFishCatcher

thanks guys, i will be landscaping the 360g next and ill post some pic's in a few weeks.


----------



## FuZZy

I look forward to seeing some great pics ash.


----------



## Husky_Jim

...Just waiting for more pics.....

Jim


----------



## Red Eyes

Now I know what I would like for xmas!!!!







Sweet set-up!!!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Great set up...great mixed Serra tank...














!


----------



## kouma

ASH when you taking the pics??


----------



## CraigStables

kouma said:


> ASH when you taking the pics??


 according to Mr H its no longer a mixed Serra tank. These have been moved to a smaller 100G and some sold off, and there is now a 14" Rhom in the 180!


----------



## roller03hockey10

i think u need to come set up my tank!


----------



## Death in #'s

god dam im jelous


----------



## HighOctane

Would you like to come to my house and aquascape my 125?.... Seriously. I love the tank.


----------



## eodtec

I love that setup, great job, gave me some ideas!


----------



## MStiers

That was awe inspiring! Thanks for sharing Ash. You're welcome to aquascape my tank anytime. Let me know if/when you are coming to Columbus.


----------



## khuzhong




----------



## anstey

Hella hard to clean I bet.. But what a fu**in nice job you did... Kutos to you man...
Ryan


----------



## MR HARLEY

CraigStables said:


> kouma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ASH when you taking the pics??
> 
> 
> 
> according to Mr H its no longer a mixed Serra tank. These have been moved to a smaller 100G and some sold off, and there is now a 14" Rhom in the 180!
Click to expand...

I never said he sold them .....I said he took some out (you know smaller tank, less fish =better expieriment)... :smile: there is still a mixed serra tank in a 100 but with some less fish due to size of the tank and aggression..
Rumor is that his 360(pygo) showtank will resemble the 180 but better...


----------



## CraigStables

MR HARLEY said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kouma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ASH when you taking the pics??
> 
> 
> 
> according to Mr H its no longer a mixed Serra tank. These have been moved to a smaller 100G and some sold off, and there is now a 14" Rhom in the 180!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said he sold them .....I said he took some out (you know smaller tank, less fish =better expieriment)... :smile: there is still a mixed serra tank in a 100 but with some less fish due to size of the tank and aggression..
> Rumor is that his 360(pygo) showtank will resemble the 180 but better...
Click to expand...

 Yeah, I persumed that seems ash sells P's that if he down sized his tank he would of sold the others
















I would love to see that 360 Gal. if its half as good as the 180 it'll be amazing!


----------



## oburi

I would still love to see more pics of the mixed serra tank(180g), when ash has a chance to get some up.









Oburi


----------



## master_of_puppets

nice setup, wish I have that tank


----------



## fishofury

WOW. That set up is SWEET







Good job


----------



## Coldfire

One word "damn"


----------

